# Allen Edmonds "Grayson" Shoes



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Today, I received as a gift, a pair of black Allen Edmonds "Grayson" shoes in the color black in my size 11 D. They are brand new and I tried them out today and found them extremely uncomfortable as compared to my Alden's, vintage Nettletons and American made Johnston & Murphy shoes that I own.

I own other Allen Edmonds shoes that I quite comfortable but these are horrid. Unfortunately, I don't know where they were purchased otherwise I would take them back. Anyone else find these shoes uncomfortable?


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

I purchased a pair a couple of months ago (Brown, 11 1/5 D). I didn't find them uncomfortable, I just didn't like the way they look on my feet when I got them home.

I ended up taking them back to the store and exchanged them for a pair of Park Avenues. 

Although I didn't like them, my female companion was the one that convinced me to purchase them, she said the looked good.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm on my second pair of Graysons and find them to be extremely comfortable. However, with AE's lasts, there seems to be significant variation between the fit of different models of shoes that they offer...sounds like the Grayson just isn't a good match for your foot. Would it be possible for you to explain the sizing issue to your benefactor and ask for information necessary for you to return the Graysons and get a shoe that fits you properly?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Try to track down a pair of AE Saratogas, which was their tassel loafer prior to the Grayson. They might fit better; I would contend that they look better.


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

Agreeing with eagle2250, AE makes their shoes on several different lasts, and the Grayson may not fit quite right because of that. I have found that my sizing with AE varies between their oxfords and loafers.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

anselmo1 said:


> Today, I received as a gift, a pair of black Allen Edmonds "Grayson" shoes in the color black in my size 11 D. They are brand new and I tried them out today and found them extremely uncomfortable as compared to my Alden's, vintage Nettletons and American made Johnston & Murphy shoes that I own.
> 
> I own other Allen Edmonds shoes that I quite comfortable but these are horrid. Unfortunately, I don't know where they were purchased otherwise I would take them back. Anyone else find these shoes uncomfortable?


mine were comfortable, but i didn't like the tassel, so back to ebay they went.

Every pair of Alden's I've worn has been uncomfortable. Horses for courses.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Initial comfort issues troubled me with Graysons as well, perhaps the first 20 wearings. I was getting frustrated and was just ready to take them in for some strategic stretching, when they seemed to break in. They are still not my favorite shoes, but I don't shy away from them anymore. I was unaware of AE's last system when I bought them, so they may not have been the best choice for my high-instep foot.


----------



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Unfortunately, the family member that bought me the Graysons lives on the west coast. The reason I find them uncomfortable is the pointed type of style which is more like a tie shoe than a loafer. As a tasseled loafer, I look down at them and they don't look right for some reason. In addition, they are very uncomfortable and do not like the construction at all. I have Alden, Nettleton and USA made Johnston Murphy tasseled loafers that fit my foot perfectly. Three different manufacturers and all are comfortable on my feet.

I looked at my Allen Edmonds "Sheltons" which are very comfortable oxford and noticed that the construction was almost similar to the Graysons. How could you build a loafer on the same type of AE last as an oxford without sacrificing comfort and fit?


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

I find Graysons to be extremely confortable - of course, up until AE brought out the new fangled 8 last, I could wear any last they had with comfort.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

My Grayson's are probably the most comfortable shoe I own...including my tassle Aldens. I have them in 3 colors and love them. I would agree that the Saratoga is a great shoe...and, if anything, even more comfortable than the Grayson. I like the shorter vamp on the Grayson better, however.


----------



## DavidW (May 22, 2006)

With all this praise of the Saratoga, I wonder why no one expressed interest in the pair I put on the thrift exchange last week. 7 1/2 D can't be that unusual a size.


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

DavidW said:


> With all this praise of the Saratoga, I wonder why no one expressed interest in the pair I put on the thrift exchange last week. 7 1/2 D can't be that unusual a size.


not unusual..for elves or horse jockeys.

I like the looks of the grayson, but I find tassel loafers in general to be among the hardest shoes to get a comfortable fit with.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Tom Rath said:


> I like the looks of the grayson, but I find tassel loafers in general to be among the hardest shoes to get a comfortable fit with.


For me the problem is tassel loafers are always stiff, heavy goodyear-welted shoes and aren't soft enough to wear right from the box for any length of time without a break-in period (patience is not one of my virtues). That's okay with lace-ups which can be adjusted with the laces. Another problem is the toe boxes on tassel loafers are always rather pointy and narrow for style purposes. They look great, though.

DD


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

I have the Grayson's in shell and prefer them over the Aldens they replaced. For me, the Grayson's have a sleeker look and the heel doesn't slip. It all depends on the foot I suppose.


----------

